# الستائر المعدنية .... .Sheet Piles



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2012)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
استكمالا لموضوع سند جوانب الحفر فى المشاركة على الرابط ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/247221-صور-توضيحية-لبعض-ما-ينفذ-فى-مشاريع-شبكات-الصرف-الصحى/page7

وقد ذكرنا الشدات الخشبية والمعدنية .. وهنا سنذكر ان شاء الله النوع الثالث الستائر (الصفائح )المعدنية ..
وقد أفردت لها مشاركة خاصة لأهميتها ....






** من المنشآت الساندة التى تستخدم فى من تسرب المياه سواء انشاء المبانى أو أساسات الكبارى او أرصفة الموانى
** وسند الأتربة حالة سند جوانب الجار أو عند الحفر لعمل مواسير الصرف الصحى ....






رصيف الميثانول بميناء دمياط






Permanent anchored sheet pile wall and tremie seal for Florida’s largest underground parking garage (300’ x 900’).


1- أنواع الستائر المعدنية ...Sheet Piles Types
بالنسبة للمادة المستخدمة في السند ......
وبالنسبة للنظام الانشائى المستخدم سيأتي ذكره في الجزء الثاني من الشرح إن شاء الله – لا داعى لذكره هنا -










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2012)

*لأن الموضوع في الأصل كان في سند جوانب الحفر لعمل مواسير الصرف ...
فسنأخذ النوع الثاني(Vertical Cut) أولا ثم سنأتي على النوع الأول لاحقا إن شاء الله ....
[FONT=AF_Najed]لكن يجدر الذكر بأن [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]تعتبر مكلفة نظرا لاستيرادها من الخارج 
بجانب احتياجها لمعدات الدق و الخلع بالإضافة إلى المهارة الخاصة في التشغيل و التنفيذ .
[/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Najed]** مكونات الستار المعدنية[/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Najed] تماما كما سبق توضيحه في الشدات الخشبية والمعدنية ..[/FONT] 
**[FONT=AF_Najed]الستارة المعدنية (القائم المعدني ) [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]Sheet Pile[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]- الويلمات[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]Wale Beam[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed] – الدكم [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]Strut[/FONT]
[FONT=AF_Najed]
[/FONT]















وسنأتى على ذكر خطوات التنفيذ فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله

*


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير على طرح هذه المواضيع الهامة والشيقة وشكرا جزيلا وسنتابع ان شاء الله


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (26 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

خطوات التنفيذ لتركيب الستائر المعدنية ....





2- شكل الجبارى اللازم لراسية الستارة ......






3- الدليل الراسى المركب بدلا من الجبارى






4- استكمال الاعمال ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

*** بعض الملاحظات على خطوات التنفيذ ...*
*يستخدم ادق الستائر شواكيش على اختلاف أنواعها ....*
* وبعض مميزات هذه الشواكيش ...

**Vibratory hammers
Light, easy-to-handle vibration equipment
Vibratory hammers are the simplest vibration equipment when it comes to seeking accessories for excavators 
*​


[*=left]*They are operated via the hydraulic system of the excavator on which they are mounted.* 
[*=left]*They are very easy to handle.* 
[*=left]*They are ideal for driving sheet piling and short, light elements (maximum 6 -7 metres).* 
[*=left]*Their power rating makes them suitable for low/mid-consistency soils* 
*.
* 
*















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

*ذكرنا فى الجزء الاول ...حالتين لاستخدام الستائر المعدنية ....






وبعد أن انتهينا من شرح النوع الثانى ... سنبدأ ان شاء الله في شرح النوع الأول ...
كنا قد ذكرنا أنواع الستائر (الصفائح ) المعدنية طبقا **للمادة** المستخدمة ..
وهنا سنذكر أنواعها طبقا **للنظام الانشائى** المستخدم Statitcal System

1- حالة الارتفاع اقل من 5م ....






2- حالة الارتفاع اكبر من 5م .....










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

*** الأنواع المختلفة للمرابط الخلفية ....*

* 




والملاحظ من الصورة السابقة ان ايا كان النظام المستخدم فهو خارج مستوى الانهيار

والنوع الذى سناخذه هنا هو النوع الثانى ...
الشدادات الخلفية سابقة الإجهاد Prestressed Back Anchors

وتعتبر الشدادات الخلفية من الحلول الأساسية الهامة لسند جوانب الحفر للمنشات 
تحت سطح الأرض ولاى عمق مثل بيارات طلمبات الصرف الصحي أو البدرومات ....








*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

ن*ستكمل بقية ما ذكر فى الكود المصرى للجزئية بخصوص الشدادات الخلفية ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]** خطوات عمل المرابط (الشدادات ) الخلفية [/FONT]Tie Back Anchors


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

** خطوات عمل المرابط (الشدادات ) الخلفية Tie Back Anchors


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

* [FONT=&quot]ونقطة يجب التنويه عنها ...[/FONT]
[FONT=AF_Najed]يجب تحديد نوع الشداد : هل هو مؤقت أم شداد دائم . [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]Permanent- Temporary [/FONT]
[FONT=AF_Najed]الشداد الدائم يظل بعمر المنشأ وله طريقه تنفيذ خاصة واشتراطات خاصة . [/FONT]
[FONT=AF_Najed]أما الشداد المؤقت فانه يعمل لفترة محدده هي زمن لمشروع ثم يتم الاستغناء عنه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]






** تفاصيل راس الشداد ...






**الرافعة الهيدروليكية والخوابير المعدنية ....





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2012)

*وبهذا انكون قد أنهينا الجزء الثانى من الشرح بفضل الله وشرح الستائر عامة ...
وما قد يأتى مزيد من التفصيل حول ما سبق ذكره 
سواء فيديو توضيحى... أو ذكر المصطلحات بالانجليزية ... أو صور واقعية ان شاء الله

1- بعض المصطلحات بالانجليزية ...






*


----------



## life for rent (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيييير .... متابع مع حضرتك


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (27 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]توضيح لبعض طرق تثبيت المرابط الشدادت [/FONT]Anchores*

* 





1- }Cement Grout Bonded









Cement Grout Bonded Anchors

2- Resin Grout Bonded






Polyester Resin Anchors


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2012)

*Mechanical or Screw Anchores 3- [FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

* 










Mechanical Soil Anchors




4- Pre-stressed Anchores





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]** شكل قطاع الستارة المعدنية [/FONT]Sheet Pile Shape >>>*

* 








* * معامل القطاع لاختيار أى من قطاعات الستائر المعدنية سيتسخدم ...





والقيم الناتجة من القانون ندخل بها الجدول التالى ونحتار القيم المناسبة ...






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*وننتقل للنوع الثانى ...
الحوائط اللوحية Diaphragm walls *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*النوع الاول الحوائط اللوحية سابقة الاجهاد ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*النوع الاول الحوائط اللوحية سابقة الاجهاد .... Precast walls

*






و*يتم تركيب شريط بين الحوائط لمنع التسرب

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*2- الحوائط اللوحية المصبوبة على بيتها Cast- in situ

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*- الحوائط اللوحية المصبوبة على بيتها Cast- in situ*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*2- الحوائط اللوحية المصبوبة على بيتها Cast- in situ*











- عملية توزيع النتونيت Bentonite Process


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]ومع فيديو توضيحى بسيط لأحد انواع الحوائط الساندة للتربة [/FONT]Retaning Walls*
*Soilder pile walls*
*[FONT=&quot]ويوضح فيها عناصر الحائط ومكونات المربط الخلفى [/FONT]Tieback
*
* 















وهذا رابط ملف الفيديو ...

http://www.mediafire.com/?8kyma55qc8wixf4

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]2- الفيدو رقم 2 ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيديو توضيحى لعملية دق الستائر المعدنية باستخدام الشواكيش الهزازة[/FONT]
Driving Sheet Pile With Vibrating Hammers[FONT=&quot][/FONT]






وهذا رابط الفيديو :-

http://www.mediafire.com/?54n89f2mm6qbf7o


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يونيو 2012)

*مثال واقعى على استخدام الستائر المعدنية **.>>

كروكى بسيط للموقع






محطة لانتاج الكهرباء (المدخل inlet - Intake من مياه البحر يدخل على توربينات المحطة ثم يخرج من المخرج outlet)
المدخل المدخل او المخرج يتم نزح المياه الجوفية لامكانية عمل المدخل او الماخذ
وبالنسبة لماسورة المدخل او المخرج طبعا علشان الطريق حيوى ومن الصعب تعطيله يتم انشاء الماسورة باستخدام الدفع الدفعى او ما يسمى ب Microtunnelling

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يونيو 2012)

*
1- اعمال المخرج outlet وما زال العمل فى دق الستائر ويتم دق الستائر هيدروليكيا ...






2- جهاز الضغط الهيردوليكى لدق الستائر Hydraulic pile driving vibrator
والمقاول هنا استخدم جهازمن شركة ice





*


----------



## رامي راجي (14 يونيو 2012)

*شكراااااااااااااااا

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2012)

*** ويتم نزح المياه الجوفية باستخدام الآبار Wells System
[FONT=AF_Najed]يستخدم هذا النظام عندما يكون أرتفاع المياه المراد تجفيفها تزيد عن 5 متر والتربه معامل المساميه لها كبير[/FONT]** ....
صور توضيحية للابار*






طلمبة النزح


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2012)

*** ويوجد جزء تم استخدام نظام المرابط الخلفية **TieBack
واستخدم نتيجة الضغط الكبير لوجود ونش الموقع والمعدات هنا ..
ويلاحظ فى الصورة التقوية اجناب للستائر المعدنية *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يونيو 2012)

*اشكال انهيار الستائر المعدنية**
نعود مرة اخرى لجزء اكاديمى بعد ذكر صور محطة الكهرباء
نذكر مرة أخرى باستخدام الستائر المعدنية 






وثانيا ننوه مرة اخرى لما يطلب فى الستائر المعدنية او ما نحصل عليه عند التصميم
Pentration Depth 1- ( D)
Maximum Moment 2- M) )
Section Modulus 3- Z) 

**أشكل الانهيارات عند تنفيذ الستائر المعدنية :-**
لدينا 5 انواع من حالات الانهيار نذكرها تباعا ان شاء الله







نظام التثبيت غير كافى ... ويمكنك ان تقول بانه اكثر الانواع حدوثا **(لانه ايضا ممكن التصميم صحيح والتنفيذ خطأ)
* المسامير التثبيت بالمدادات غير كافية
* انهيار بالمدادات نفسها
* قصر الشداد وتواجده قريبا من الستارة

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]2- الحركة اسفل الستارة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*





خطأ فى حساب عنق الاختراق اللازم لتثبيت الستارة

**3- قطاع الستارة غير كافية**







قطاع الستارة لا يتحمل العزوم المؤثرة على نتيجة خطأ فى حساب العزوم
او ممكن نوع الردم غير مناسب وممكن حركة لم يؤخذ فى الحسابات 
ووما يجدر الاشارة اليه رغم ان ان هذا النوع احتمال حدوثه كبير الا انه قليلا ما يحدث لمعمل الامان فى قطاع الستارة 
نفسه
ملاحظة هامة بالنسبة لمعامل امان الستائر المعدنية .... وقيمته 1.5







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يونيو 2012)

*4- انهيار القص*

* 





حالة التربة الطينية الرخوة Soft Clay 
طبعا تتحرك كتلة من التربة افل منطقة الستارة لانهياتر القص ...
والمشكلة تقدير مثل الانهيار والحل زيادة معمامل الامان فى عمق الاختراق للستارة

**5- هبوط تربة الردم خلف الستارة**






**طبعا بسبب الهبوط يهبط نظام التثبيت من مكانه ويصبح غير ذى فاعلية

وبهذا نكون قد أنهينا حالات الانهيار ...*


----------



## salem_55 (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم على الشرح ووسائل التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## miadakotb (3 يناير 2013)

الرجاء وضع رابط الكتاب بالكامل


----------



## القافله (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedelgindy (4 يناير 2013)

ياريت تجمع كل هذه المعلومات القيمه فى ملف واحد للاحتفاظ به وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *النوع الاول الحوائط اللوحية سابقة الاجهاد .... Precast walls
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*استكمالا وتوضيحا لبعض المعلومات الاساسية ... بالنسبة للحوائط اللوحية المنفذة فى الطبيعة ...






اولا لنعود لذكر الهدف من استخدام الحوائط اللوحية :-
الحوائط اللوحية Diaphragm Walls (slurry wall)







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2013)

خطوات باختصار لتنفيذ الحوائط اللوحية D- Wall ) ) 

















** ** عملية الحفر تتم بقادوس الحفر clamshell



















وقد يتم تكسير التربة اولا بماكينة الفريزة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2013)

*ويذكر ان هناك طريقتين لصب الحوائط اللوحية **Diaphragm Walls (slurry wall)

- طريقة مستمرة - طريقة الباكيات ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2013)

ولكن قبل طريقتى التنفيذ ...
اول خطوة فى اعمال الحوائط اللوحية D- Wall  هو عمل الحائط الاسترشادى guide wall  وهو عبارة عن حائط يتم صبه بعمق 1,5م وعرض 0.3 م


----------



## khaled (troy) (25 مايو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2013)

*ماكينة الفريزة اثناء حفر D_Wall






** اهمية Guide Beam والاحمال :-

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2013)

*ونذكر **مثالا **للحوائط اللوحية Diaphragm Walls (slurry wall)


1-المثال الاول انشاء الحوائط فى مترو الانفاق وبين شرحه المهندس محمد سويدى - الغائب عنا هذه الايام عساه بخير- 

2- من المشاريع الضخمة التى مازلت طور الانشاء 
**(قناطر اسيوط الجديدة ومحطتها الكهرومائية**new assiut barrage and hydropower plant project * *) **
طبعا يتم الانشاء خلال المياه فلا بد من تحديد الموقع ..ولتحديد موقع الانشاء تم عمل سد دائرى Ring dam حول موقع الانشاء كما يتبين بالصورة التالية ..
طبعا عمق السد لا يكفى لمنع نفاذية المياه فيتم انشاء ستارة لمنع نفذا المياه وهو في حالتنا حائط لوحى D- Wall 

** السد الركامى لقناطر اسيوط الجديدة ..

*



*











القطاع


*








* 

وهذه صورة من استخدام ماكينة الحفر المعتادة *clamshell




*وعذرا على عدم توفر صور تفصيلية لان الصور قليلة جدا ... ونحاول البحث فى قادم الايام ان شاء الله ..
وهذا فيديو توضيحى بسيط للمشروع بالانجليزية ..
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/BMl40NJYS9/قناطر_أسيوط_الجديدة.flv.html

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ويذكر ان هناك طريقتين لصب الحوائط اللوحية **Diaphragm Walls (slurry wall)
> 
> - طريقة مستمرة - طريقة الباكيات ..
> 
> *



**** واستكمالا :-
غالب الطرق هى صب وحدة رئيسية ثم صب ودة ثانوية نظرا لامكانيات العمل ..
ويحدد على جانبى الباكية التى يتم التجهيز لصبها Stop end حيث **تقوم بعمل الشدة الجانبية ** وتكون بشكل يسمح للترابط بينها وبين الوحدة الثانوية وزيادة مقاومة الرشح وان كان يضخ البنتوينت لسد الفجوات ...*












*وبعد الانتهاء يتم رفعه برافعة هيدروليكة او ونش ...*


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2013)

*صورة لازالة الفرومة بعد انتهاء الصب ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=AF_Najed].بعد تنزيل قفص الحديد [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]Steel (rebar) cage [/FONT]














** - **[FONT=AF_Najed]تبدأ عملية الصب [/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Najed]–[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed] يستخدم مزراب رأسي عبارة عن وصلات مواسير (نفسها نفس فكرة صب الخوازيق العميقة ) يتم تنزيلها حتى قبل قاع الحائط بمسافة 25 سم ( الانفصال الحبيبى ) وتركب على المواسير في النهاية العليا فوق سطح الأرض قمع لاستقبال الخرسانة (لتقليل هدر الخرسانة ) . نبدأ فى صب الخرسانة داخل القمع لتهبط الى اسفل وهذه العملية تتسبب في إزاحة خليط البنتونايت وخروجه من أعلى حيث يتم توجيهه إلى أحواض البنتونايت . بعد صب كميه من الخرسانة نلاحظ أمتلاء القمع من اعلى [/FONT] - [FONT=AF_Najed]يتم رفع المزراب قليلا [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]–[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed] 15 سم [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]–[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed] لتهبط الخرسانة إلى أسفل . تتكرر هذه العملية باستمرار . وعندما يرفع المزراب مسافة 2 متر يوقف الصب [/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Najed]وتزال أحدى وصلات مواسير المزراب[/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Najed] ثم يستأنف الصب مره اخرى .... [/FONT] 
- [FONT=AF_Najed]يراعى الحرص اثناء عملية الصب المذكورة حيث انه لابد من ان تظل نهاية المزراب من اسفل مدفونه داخل ويرفع المزراب بحساب وبمسافات صغيرة لا تتعدى 10 [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]–15 [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]سم , السبب فى ذلك هو احتمال انهيار جزء من التربة داخل الحائط على الخرسانة لا يمكن رؤيته ومسببا فاصلا فى الحائط ونقطه ضعف خطيرة بها [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]–[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed] بهذه الطريقة نتلافى وجود أتربه في القطاع الخرسانى ولكن ستظل هذه الاتربه فوق السطح الخرسانى إلى أن تصل إلى سطح الأرض . 

وهذه صورة لمواسير التى تنزل لاسفل فى حالة صب الخوازيق ..\

[/FONT]*



*[FONT=AF_Najed]

** بدء صب الخرسانة للحوائط اللوحية D- wall 

[/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2013)

*وهذا فيديو توضيحى لكافة المراحل بالانجليزية وهو رسم تضيحى مفيد جدا ..*

FileSwap.com : AFCONS - Sequence of Diaphragm.flv download free


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2013)

* ا*لمثال الثالث :-
جراج ميدان التحرير AL -Tahrir square garage 

*المشروع بأربع طوابق سفلية وعمق حفر يصل ل 14م*
*المشروع بحانبه مسجد عمر مكرم باربع ادوار تحت الارض *
*وخط محطة مترو السادات (اقرب نقطة 6م )*







** المكونات بالنسبة للحائط اللوحى 
*
1- Diaphragm wall (27.0 m deep and 0.8 m thick

2- A grouted plug was injected between the diaphragm walls from 
the elevation (-5.80 m) to (-1.80 m) to control the groundwater

طبقة الحقن ضمانا لعدم دخول المياه الأرضية داخل الحفر *



 *** ربما لا اورد صور للحائط اللوحى ** (D- wall) **ولكن هناك ملحقات نذكرها كان لا بد من استخدامها فى مثل الموقع ... *
*لخطورة موقع الجراج فتم الاستعانة بمقياس ل الحركة الراسية – الحركة الأفقية – منسوب المياه الأرضية *
*Six inclinometers** بطول من 21م ل 24م داخل الحوائط اللوحية بجانب محطة مترو السادات*
*Ten piezometers** لقياس مدى حركة المياه الارضية*
*Six deep settlement points** لقياس الهبوط على مستويات مختلفة 

*












** *inclinometers** قياس الازاحة الافقية ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2013)

*تركيب **piezometers لاحد المشاريع الانفاق ...

*










*** اثناء انشاء D- wall*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

*المثال الرابع:-
**جزء من محطة مترو فى تايلاند Thiam Ruam Mit station*

*عمق بعمق حفر يصل ل 24,5م*

**** المعدات :-*

** ونش يحمل ماكينة الحفر بحمل تشغيلى يصل ل80 طن*
** ونش لخدمات النقل بحمل من (50 -80 طن)*
** Grab قادوس **الحفر  (1م بعرض 02م و0,3م ) - (1,2م وبعرض 0,3م) *
** البنتونيت Bentonite slurry لتدعي جوانب حفر الباكيات وحفر الاعمدة المعدنية Barretts  قد استخدم 496 tons*
** الصوامع Silos بسعة تصل ل300م3*
** وحدة فصل الرمل الطفلة de-sanding and de-silting units بسعة 80م3/ الدقيقة

***** الانشاء :-*

** كمرة الدليل بعمق 1,5م *
** الحوائط اللوحية بعرض 1م 1,2م (وهى غالبا ( 60- 80- 100-120 ) سم*
** الأقفاصالمكونة للحائط اللوحى بطول 30-42م وعرض 4,5م (ويتم عمل الوصلات على 12م أو حسب المخططات*
*والجلب Couplersلربط حديد البلاطات الافقية بال steel cage*
** الأعمدة المعدنية بنظام barrettesبقطاع (1,2* 0,3م) بأطوال من 44- 55م*
*و كمرات STEEL STANCHION: بقدرة تحمل 859 tons*
** قفص الحديد ب (glass fibre reinforcement polymer (GFRP استخدمت لتسهيل فتحات خروج ماكينة TBm*

*الصور :-*
*1-خزانات البنتونيت






*
* 2- تثبيت الفورمة الجانبية لصب الباكية Stop End






3- صب barrettes بعد تثبيت الاعمدة المعدنية






4- STEEL STANCHION:








*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

*صورة توضيحية لمسار البنتونيت Bentonite slurry**
وتوضيح لماكينة فصل الرمال desanding Unit
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

*صورة توضيحية للفاصل بين الباكيات الرئيسية والثانوية :- 
*Joints between panels


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة توضيحية لمسار البنتونيت Bentonite slurry**
> وتوضيح لماكينة فصل الرمال desanding Unit
> *



*وحدة فصل الرمال بمحطة كهرباء السويس - مصر- (المقاولون العرب) ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

*بالنسبة لسائل البنتونيت Bentonite slurry **

غالبا ما يكون موجود فى اكياس كما بالشكل التالى ...وصراحة لا اعرف كم الوزن ...

*





*وهذا فيديو يوضح الاكياس والخلاط ...*
FileSwap.com : Bentonite slurry.flv download free


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

*ارجو من المشرف تغيير اسم المشاركة من الستائر المعدنية الى (الستائر المعدنية والحوائط اللوحية) 
*


----------



## eng- badri (29 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2013)

*فيديو بسيط عن اعمال الحفر لرصيف الحاويات فى دمياط- مصر
وتلاحظ ضخ سائل البنتوييت ...

*





http://www.fileswap.com/dl/2agi8OVRNs/حفر_دمياط.
mp4.html*

وملاحظة هذا المشروع انشاء الرصيف وتسليمه لهيئة الموانى عقد B.O.T- الشركة اجنبية تنفذ المشروع ولها حق انتفاع عدد من السنوات ثم تسلمه للدولة 
*


----------



## engawyyy (1 يونيو 2013)

موضوع خرافى فعلااااااا


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2014)

gtgggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2014)

*ارجو من المشرف تغيير اسم المشاركة من الستائر المعدنية الى (الستائر المعدنية والحوائط اللوحية) ... *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2014)

*صور لاحد المشاريع بالسعودية للحوائط اللوحية :- 

1- الحائد الدليل Guide Wall*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2014)

2- الحفر بواسطة قادوس الحفر clamshell or Excavation Grab


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2014)

*2- الحفر بواسطة ماكينة الفريزة hydralic Cutter*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2014)

* *وحدة فصل الرمال desanding Unit










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2014)

** مواسير صب الخرسانة :-*


----------



## mdsayed (13 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا"​


----------

